# EuraMobil 810 -Replacement Rear Red Fog Lamp



## millbridge (Feb 23, 2008)

I am trying to source another rear red fog lamp for my 810 The unit is made by COBO with part number 02.262.000. Whilst COBO are very big in OEM they do not seem to be very well represented in the after market. Bright ideas anyone?

Regards John


----------



## SMIFF (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi John
I was able to order 2 new rear light cluster assemblies for my 810 through ebay for about £25 for the pair. These include the fog light lense. I don't know what year your camper is. The older models (pre 1999 ish) use standard fiat chassis cab rear light clusters. The guys selling on ebay usually advertise their light clusters with dimensions included so you can check they match your originals. If your van is one of the newer ones i'd email Eura Mobil and make sure your bank account is fully stocked! Hope this helps


----------



## millbridge (Feb 23, 2008)

*rr*

Thanksfor that Our model yearis 2005 - but I shal give my local Fiat agent a call and see if they can help anywat.


----------



## SMIFF (Nov 5, 2007)

Just to confirm John, it's Eura Mobil you'll need to speak to regarding 2005 model rear light clusters on your van. Fiat parts dept will probably be next to useless although it's always worth the phone call just prove that fact.


----------

